# Please help me Choose a new House color



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

more info needed . Style of house, general area, what other houses in the area are for color, roof color, siding material. any brick?

and most importantly: what color does your wife like?

I see the brick now. My computer apparently had a malfunction and that pic didn't load at first.

single story?


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

nap said:


> more info needed . Style of house, general area, what other houses in the area are for color, roof color, siding material. any brick?
> 
> and most importantly: what color does your wife like?


Sorry about that, Was still posting the pole and additional info. 

1963 Custom Built 2 story, press board siding on all but the front, which is the red brick veneer shown in the photo I added. Neenah, Wisconsin (30 miles south of Green Bay WI). roof is light grey. 

I think we like Spicy Mustard, Deep Royal, Cottage Red and Borel Forest the best. Bayshore Beige is too plain, and I think the Semolina looks too retro. 

Neither I nor Karen can come to a decision. We were back and forth to the Benjamin Moore dealer a number of times today getting samples. I am leaning away from the Borel Forest, even though it is a nice color, but I think we want a change from green. (house was deep green but is seriously faded)

The Spicy Mustard, Deep Royal, and Cottage Red are kind of a tie...


Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

nap said:


> more info needed . Style of house, general area, what other houses in the area are for color, roof color, siding material. any brick?
> 
> and most importantly: what color does your wife like?
> 
> ...


2 story, front is the solid pitched roof, back and sides are like a normal 2 story with windows on the first and second floor. (Sides, Back and attached garage are all the press board siding)









I edited my first post to include the answers to the other details you asked about.

Thank You.

Jamie

p.s. I am quite impressed with the bold Benjamin Moore Colors. I plan to use Aura.


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Of all the colors you listed here I can only vote for the soft yellow (upper left), but frankly, they all look wrong to me... and you are using the wrong method to test them - sorry! :shutup:


----------

